# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Voucher ăn uống nhà hàng Gia Viên- 228 Bà Triệu

## tungns

*Nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam* - *Gia Viên 228 Bà Triệu* được thiết kế hiện đại, mang vẻ đẹp trang nhã ấm cúng. Tạo cảm giác thú vị cho Quý khách khi trải nghiệm bộ thực đơn hơn 200 món ăn được chọn lọc từ các món truyền thống Việt Nam và những món ngon Châu Á được bếp trưởng sáng tạo thành những món ăn độc đáo mang hương vị riêng.


Nhân ngày 08/03 *Nhà hàng Gia Viên* tổ chức sự kiện đặc biệt *tặng Voucher ưu đãi 25%* tại* nhà hàng Gia Viên* cùng *Voucher Spa cao cấp* dành cho tất cả các khách hàng nữ đến với nhà hàng trong ngày 8-3
Giờ áp dụng: 10h30 -14h30; 17h30- 22h30
Hạn sử dụng phiếu: 12/04/2014. Phiếu không áp dụng ngày 07/03/2014; 08/03/2014
Phiếu áp dụng cho tất cả món ăn và đồ uống có trong menu của nhà hàng (ngoại trừ các đồ uống về rượu vang và rượu mạnh).
Voucher chưa bao gồm VAT. Nhà hàng luôn xuất 10% khi ra hóa đơn.
Không giới hạn số phiếu/ 01 hóa đơn thanh toán. 
Voucher không có giá trị quy đổi thành tiền mặt, không trả lại tiền thừa. Nếu Quý Khách dùng quá số tiền trên Voucher vui lòng thanh toán phần chênh lệch bằng tiền mặt tại nhà hàng.
Không giới hạn số phiếu/ 01 hóa đơn thanh toán. Phiếu không có giá trị hoàn tiền thừa.
Không áp dụng chung phiếu với các chương trình khuyến mại khác tại Nhà hàng.
Không áp dụng cho mang về.

*Nhà hàng Gia Viên* là thương hiệu mới của *công ty TNHH Triều Nhật*, chủ sở hữu chuỗi nhà hàng uy tín như *Long Đình*, *Triều Nhật Asahi Sushi*. Trong tháng 2, nhà hàng Gia Viên vừa cho ra mắt hơn 100 món mới với nhiều món ăn độc đáo, phong phú và kết hợp nhiều tinh hoa ẩm thực Châu Á, đem lại nhiều sự lựa chọn cho khách hàng. Đặc biệt những món ăn chế biến từ các loại hải sản tươi sống như *Hào Nướng Mỡ Hành, Cá Hồi Nướng Phô Mai, Hào Nướng Mỡ Hành, Ngao Xào Dừa Non, Súp Cua Gà Sợi....* được nhiều khách hàng ưa thích và lựa chọn.  Các món ăn tại Gia Viên đều có mức giá hợp lí, phù hợp với túi tiền của khách hàng nên Gia Viên đã và đang trở thành địa chỉ quen thuộc của nhiều thực khách sành ăn.
*NHÀ HÀNG GIA VIÊN

- Địa chỉ: 228 Bà Triệu, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội

- Tel: 04 3978 5586/ 3978 0866

- Hotline: 0968 266 266
*

----------

